# FieldSet-Tag mit CSS



## DoedGrv (31. Oktober 2002)

Ave!

So... ich hab neulich mal einen nicht so häufiges Tag entdeckt ... das Fieldset-Tag. Ja, genau, da in Verbindung mit dem LEgend-Tag in Formularen verwendung findet.

Mir gefiel das Ding auf anhieb und ich habe mit Rumexperimentiert ... aber irgendwie bekomme ich mit CSS überhaupt keine Veränderungen an dem Dingen hin ... 

Kann mir da jemand behilflich sein ... so Frabe, Breite, etc...???

1kThx DoedGrv


----------



## Adam Wille (31. Oktober 2002)

Hast du denn schonmal die Attribut-Referenz für <fieldset></fieldset> und <legend></legend> in SelfHTML angeschaut? 

Alle Attribute, die du setzen kannst, sind afaik per CSS auch regelbar...
Poste doch mal bitte einen Codeschnipsel von deinem Versuch, in dem du da was angehen wolltest.

Geist


----------



## DoedGrv (31. Oktober 2002)

Also...

ich habe eigentlich nur ganz banale Sachen versucht:

fieldset{
   color : #123456;
}

oder so...

auch so in html versucht ... zB:

<fieldset color='red' ...

oder so...

hatte aber alles KEINE wirkung ... bei selfhtml werd ich mal nachsehen....

thx DoedGrv


----------



## Adam Wille (31. Oktober 2002)

Die <fieldset>/<legend>-Geschichte hat nur was mit dem Gruppieren von Elementen zu tun, keinerlei deren Formatierung.

Heißt du müsstest am einfachsten dann halt noch einen <span>-Tag innerhalb des legend-Tags einfügen und schon hast du dein formatierendes Element. 

```
<fieldset><legend><span style="color: #FF0000">Überschrift</span></legend>
<table>
  <tr>
    <td>Eingabe1</td>
    <td><input type="text" size="..." maxlength="..." name="e1"></td>
  </tr><tr>
    <td>Eingabe2</td>
    <td><input type="text" size="..." maxlength="..." name="e2"></td>
  </tr>
</table>
</fieldset>
```
(bei der CSS-Angabe das Leerzeichen zwischen Doppelpunkt und Hash (#) besser entfernen, musste ich aber einfügen, da's sonst zur falschen Darstellung des ganzen hier im Forum führt)

hth,
Geist


----------



## Thomas Lindner (31. Oktober 2002)

```
<fieldset style="border-color : red;
	border-left-color : Aqua;
	border-bottom-color : Fuchsia;
	border-right-color : Green;
	background-color : #FFF8DC; "><legend>Test</legend>
<table width="20" height="50">
<tr>
<td>&nbsp;</td>
</tr>
</table></fieldset>
```

http://www.typografix.de/tut/beispiel.htm

Schlimme Farbwahl, aber ist ein Beispiel!

Danke @ Geist für den Hinweis! ( rote Schrift nachträglich editiert )


----------



## Adam Wille (31. Oktober 2002)

Iiks, das hat mir SelfHTML aber nicht verraten - findet man sowas durch probieren raus? 

Btw. - sowohl im Code hier, als auch auf deiner Beispielseite hast du vergessen, das FieldSet zu schließen, könnte Probleme geben, wenn noch darzustellender content im <body>-Teil folgt...

Geist


----------



## Thomas Lindner (31. Oktober 2002)

> sowohl im Code hier, als auch auf deiner Beispielseite hast du vergessen, das FieldSet zu schließen



Upps, stimmt....

Du hast Recht, das sollt man nicht vergessen zu schließen!



> findet man sowas durch probieren raus?



Im CSS Editor* solange probieren, bis irgendwann ein Funktion tatsächlich funktioniert!

Allerdings, habe ich den Border in einer anderen Farbe ( Rot ) mal in einer Seite gebraucht, daher wußte ich es!

*Nutze ich um einen gewissen Teil an Arbeit zu reduzieren 
(Tipparbeit)


----------



## Adam Wille (31. Oktober 2002)

CSS Editoren...sowas aber auch. 

Dachte jedenfalls immer, dass ein Attribut immer erst einzeln in der Liste aufgeführt werden müsse, bevor es über CSS angesprochen werden könne, auch wenn's mit style="" geschieht...egal, eines besseren belehrt worden, obwohl die <span>-Variante ja auch klappen dürfte.

schönen Abend noch,
Geist - sich mal auf die Suche machend


----------



## Thomas Lindner (31. Oktober 2002)

> sich mal auf die Suche machend



  Was den suchen *smile*

http://www.devmag.net/html/html_gruppieren.htm


----------



## Adam Wille (31. Oktober 2002)

Nach nem CSS-Editor - hab ich nie gehört, keine Vorstellung was das sein soll und bin umso mehr gespannt darauf. 

Geist


----------



## Thomas Lindner (31. Oktober 2002)

http://www.bradsoft.com/

Finde ich gut, bzw, nutze ich!

Guck nach der Lite Version, die reicht vollkommen aus!

http://www.bradsoft.com/topstyle/download/litedload.asp


----------



## Adam Wille (31. Oktober 2002)

Dankefein, der Download läuft. 

Geist,
sich dann mal für heute verabschiedend


----------

